# anyone have a room for rent for a short time?



## quasi (May 4, 2015)

Does anybody have a room available for about 2500 - 3000 HKD that I can rent for a short time? I used to live in Hong in 2012 working as an English teacher and now I have decided to return, on May 27th. After I find a stable job in HK I plan to then find my own apartment but im not exactly sure how long that will take. I'm tidy, friendly, honest and an easy going person to live with. Please pm me if you have something, thank you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PM facilities are not available until you make at least 6 MEANINGFUL posts


----------

